
Sorting Algorithm Animations - bpierre
http://www.sorting-algorithms.com
======
davidcaseria
This is great resource for exploring sorting algorithms.

I think it would be beneficial if there was a way to determine the order in
which each sort finishes.

------
taeric
I really want an animation like this for Batcher's method. That already exist
somewhere and I just can't find it? Would be amusing/interesting to see
something showing 100 items sorted in essentially 7 "steps."

------
jpalioto
I enjoy these [http://panthema.net/2013/sound-of-
sorting/](http://panthema.net/2013/sound-of-sorting/)

------
social_quotient
Here is another cool visualization of classic sort algorithms
[http://sorting.at](http://sorting.at)

------
TimWolla
It bugs me that Shellsort is almost everywhere the seemingly fastest
algorithm.

~~~
desdiv
Same here. I hit replay 5 times just to make sure. I even tried the highest
problem size and Shellsort still beat both Quicksorts handily.

